# Denon AVR-X6300H and 240P



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

I was curious if newer AVR's can take analog 240p signals in? I have a bunch of classic gaming consoles I want to use. And wanted them routed into the Denon. Before I pull the trigger, will it take that signal?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Called up Denon and asked, the rep didnt know what a 240p was. He read his little manual and saw it does 480, 720, 1080 and 4k in varying Refresh rates but no 240p was listed. He asked his lead who "likes" games and said he didnt specifically know if it didnt accept the signals. So im still sort of left in limbo.

So, does anyone know how to still play these consoles on newer tech? I tried the Monoprice RCA to HDMI upconverter, but i found out the hard way it does not work. Either cheap Ebay Chinese converter boxes or that $500 converter box Framemeister or the OSSC Box. Both are the same price pretty much.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I would think using a composite connection, it would convert up to 480 worse case. Maybe even pass through. Most avrs have a composite out, or "monitor out". Try that with a stereo rca pair. Just a guess.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

I dont own the Denon yet, was just trying to find out prior to buying.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Understood. Hope you get an answer. Better than a guess anyway lol.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

A alternative is to run my S-Video from a Splitter Box to the TV and run the audio to the AVR. But part of having it all routed to the AVR is to have convenience. Just a click of a button changes all my stuff for me. I would have to walk up and change the button for the splitter from SNES to PSOne to N64 to Dreamcast. First World problems right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

the_rookie said:


> A alternative is to run my S-Video from a Splitter Box to the TV and run the audio to the AVR. But part of having it all routed to the AVR is to have convenience. Just a click of a button changes all my stuff for me. I would have to walk up and change the button for the splitter from SNES to PSOne to N64 to Dreamcast. First World problems right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Lol. Yes indeed. Lucky for us, it happens to be where we live! Do any of the consoles use composite?(red white and yellow). Or are they all S-video?


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Yes, They all have Yellow as well as the S-Video


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Looks like the rear panel shows 3 assignable composite inputs, and one monitor out(and zone 2). I would think you would have success, but I still don't know about the 240p thing.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah, I was hoping that stupid Monoprice one would just make it go from svideo to hdmi. Didnt need it to make it better, just make it so I could have all my stuff be hdmi and clean up the back of the avr.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

the_rookie said:


> Yeah, I was hoping that stupid Monoprice one would just make it go from svideo to hdmi. Didnt need it to make it better, just make it so I could have all my stuff be hdmi and clean up the back of the avr.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I hear that. I think one of my kids keeps sneaking behind my gear and braiding all my cables together. I hate converters. They never seem to convert anything!


----------

